# النزعة النصرانية في قاموس المنجد



## إسلام علي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

النزعة النصرانية في قاموس المنجد​
 تأليف: إبراهيم عوض.. الطائف: دار الفاروق، 1411هـ، 51 صفحة.

كتاب وجيز، لكنه كاف للدلالة، ويستفيد منه العالم كما يستفيد العامي، ويستفيد منه المعلم كما يستفيد منه الطالب. وأُصبِّر نفسي لأعرِّف القارئ بعض ما كتبه المؤلف؛ فإن ما كتبه في الخاتمة أهم من الكتاب كله!

يفيد المؤلف -أولاً- أن القائمين على قاموس (المنجد) هم كتاب نصارى ورهبان، وبينهم بعض المسلمين؛ لكن عملهم مقصور في زوايا ضيقة، ومواد خاصة. فهو معجم نصراني!!

ويأتي بألفاظ يستشهد فيها بالنزعة النصرانية المغلَّفة بها في هذا القاموس، مع بيان ما تعرَّض له المصطلح الإسلامي فيه، مع شرح مصطلحات نصرانية وكهنوتية لا علاقة لها باللغة العربية، مثل: (الأبيلي) و(الأبرشية) و(الأكسر خوس)...إلخ!! مع الإشارة إلى وسائل الإعلام النصرانية، مجلاتهم، وصحفهم، وتراجم للقسس والرهبان، مع استبعاد أعلام الإسلام المعاصرين.

ثم يبيِّن ما يلاقيه هذا القاموس من عناية، وتزويد بالمصطلحات الجديدة، والأعلام المتوفين حديثاً، مع طباعته طباعة زاهية فاخرة، وطرحه في الأسواق كل عام، والإعداد لتوزيعه وتسويقه، مع سهولة أسلوبه، واستفادة طبقة كبيرة من المجتمع المثقف به، وأنه لا يوجد بين أمة الإسلام وعند العرب المسلمين عمل مثل هذا، يزوِّد الناس بالمصطلح الجديد ومعناه بما يوافق عقيدتهم، وترجمة أعلامهم المحدثين، وأبرز دعاتهم، ودعا إلى تبني (المنجد الإسلامي) بالمفهوم الذي ألمحت إليه.

 محمد خير رمضان يوسف
موضوع أصله من ملقتى أهل الحديث


----------



## إسلام علي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

فأنصح إخواني وأخواتي بقراءة عثرات المنجد للشيخ إبراهيم القطَّان قاضي القضاة الأردني رحمه الله .والكتاب مطبوع ، ولا أظنه موجوداً على الشبكة .وهو بحجم المنجد ( وهو أفضل من تتبَّع أخطاء صاحب المنجد لويس معلوف) .
والذي لا شكَّ فيه أنَّ صاحب المعجم من الحاقدين الناقمين على الإسلام ، والله المستعان ، والغريب أنَّ شهرة هذا المعجم كبيرة ، ولكن فوائده قليلة ، ناهيكم عن الأخطاء التي يغَصُّ بها ، والأدهى من ذلك أنَّ بعض هذه الأخطاء مقصود متعمَّد .
* وهناك معاجم للناشئة، مستلَّة من المُنْجِد، وهي:
- المنجد الأبَجَديّ.
- منجد الطلاب.
- المنجد الإعداديّ.
وللعلم فهنالك المعاجم الكثيرة التي يمكن للطالب أن يستعين بها ، وهي تتبع المنهج الحديث في ترتيبها ، ومنها :
ورائدها هو معجم أساس البلاغة / الزمخشريّ، جار الله أبي القاسم محمود بن عمر (ت538هـ)؛ ثمّ توالت المعاجم التي سارت على طريقة الأساس، ومنها:
- المعجم الوسيط / مجمع اللغة العربيّة المصريّ.
- المعجم الكبير / مجمع اللغة العربيّة المصريّ.
- معجم متن اللغة / الشيخ أحمد رضا.
- المرجع / الشيخ عبدالله العلايليّ.
- الهادي إلى لغة العرب / حسن سعيد الكرمي.
- معجم معالم اللغة / نجيب خلف.
- المعجم العربي الأساسي / المنظمة العربيّة للتربية والثقافة والفنون.
- القاموس الجديد / الجيلاني بن الحاج يحيى وزميليه.
معاجم الطلاب العامّة:
- المصباح المنير / أحمد بن محمّد بن علي الفيّومي (ت770هـ). وهو معجم مختصر مشهور جداً.
- رائد الطلاب / جبران مسعود.
- قاموس الهادي / فايز يوسف محمّد.
- معجم لاروس (المعجم العربيّ الحديث) / خليل الجر.
- معجم الطالب / محمود إسماعيل صيني وزميله.
- المعجم العربي الميسَّر / أحمد زكي بدوي.
- المعجم الوجيز / مجمع اللغة العربية المصريّ.

* وقد نهضت بعض دور النشر بإصدار بعض المعاجم، من ذلك:
- الأداء (القاموس العربيّ الشامل) / دار الراتب، بيروت.
- الأسيل (القاموس العربيّ المحيط) / دار الراتب، بيروت.
- أبجَدَ (القاموس العربي الصغير) / دار الراتب بيروت.
- مجاني الطلاّب / دار المجاني، بيروت.
وقد قام بالإشراف على هذه المعاجم التي صدرت عن دور النشر، فؤاد أفرام البستاني.
* واختُصرت بعض المعاجم، نحو:
- قطر المحيط / بطرس البستاني، وهو مختصر لمحيط المحيط.
- فاكهة البستان (الوافي) / عبدالله البستاني، وهو مختصر للبستان.
* وهناك معاجم قديمة، أُعيد ترتيبها على النسق الحديث، منها:
- ترتيب لسان العرب المحيط / يوسف خيّاط.
- ترتيب القاموس المحيط / الطاهر أحمد الزاوي. 
* وهناك معاجم اختُصرت وأُعيد ترتيبها على النسق الحديث، منها:
- مختار الصحاح / محمّد بن أبي بكر بن عبدالقادر الرازي (ت691هـ).
- مختار القاموس / الطّاهر أحمد الزاوي.
- تجديد صحاح الجوهري / نديم مرعشلي وزميله.
وقد استفادت بعض الكتب القديمة، من المنهج الألف بائيّ ووجدته يخدم أغراضها، فسارت على طريقة الأساس، ومنها على سبيل التمثيل لا الحصر:
- معجم البلدان / ياقوت الحمويّ (ت626هـ).
- معجم الأدباء / ياقوت الحمويّ.
- معجم أحاديث ضعفاء الرِّجال / عبدالله الجرجانيّ (ت365هـ).
- كتب التراجم والأعلام (وهي كثيرة جداً، يصعب حصرها).
* ويبدو أنّ سهولة المنهج، قد أغرتْ الكثيرين من السير على هذه الطريقة، فقد قويتْ شوكةُ التأليف المعجميّ المحض في العصر الحديث كما لاحظنا، حتى امتدَّت الدائرة لتشمل دور النشر في المشاركة؛ وذلك لسهولة المنهج المتَّبع من جهة، ومسايرة مستجدَّات الحياة المعاصرة من جهة أخرى؛ ولا شكَّ أنّ الحركة المعجميّة قد كانت في بواكيرها متضائلةً خجلةً، مقصورةً على ألفاظ العربية، ثمّ أخذت تفقدُ خجلها، ويقوى ساعِدُها، ويتَّسع ميدانها، حتّى شملت معظم اللغات، ومنها على سبيل التمثيل لا الحصر:
- القاموس الطبّي (فرنسي – عربي) / محمود رشدي البقليّ.
- معجم اللغات الساميّة / أدمند كاستل، وقد نشره سنة 1669م، ثمّ وضع منينسكي معجماً ضخماً للّغات التركيّة والفارسيّة والعربيّة، وقد أنجزه سنة 1687م؛ وتدفَّقت المعاجم في القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر، وتعدَّدت لغاتها ما بين فرنسية وألمانية وإنجليزية وروسية (من الغربيّات)؛ وفارسية وتركية (من الشرقيّات)؛ وعبريّة وسريانية (من الساميّات)، إلى جانب العربية. وفي القرن العشرين ظهرت بعض المعاجم، ومن بينها معجم بارانوف (روسي – عربيّ)، ومعجم زلنكا (تشيكي-عربي)، وقد ظهر في القاهرة سنة 1948م.
وقد راقت هذه الفكرة للمؤلِّفين، ولم تَعُدْ حِكراً على اللغة، فمن ذلك على سبيل التمثيل لا الحصر:
- المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ القرآن الكريم / محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي.
- المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ الحديث الشريف / تأليف لفيف من المستشرقين، من أشهرهم (فنسنك).
- معجم المؤلِّفين / عمر رضا كحَّالة.
- الأعلام / خير الدِّين الزركلي.
- معجم الأخطاء الشائعة / محمّد العدنانيّ.
- المعجم الأدبي / جبور عبد النُّور.
- معجم الأسماء العربية / مصطفى طلاس.
- معجم الأسماء المستعارة وأصحابها / يوسف داغر.
- التعريفات / الجرجاني.
- معجم الإعراب والإملاء / إميل بديع يعقوب.
- معجم ألقاب الشعراء / سامي مكيّ العاني.
- معجم الخطأ والصَّواب في اللغة / إميل بديع يعقوب.
- معجم الدراسات القرآنية / إبتسام مرهون الصفَّار.
- معجم المصطلحات البلاغيّة / أحمد مطلوب.
- المعجم الاقتصادي والتجاري / مصطفى حتّى.
- المعجم العلمي للمصطلحات القانونيّة والتجاريّة والماليّة / يوسف شلالة.
- معجم الفقه والقانون / جامعة الدول العربيّة.
- المعجم القانونيّ / حارث سليمان الفاروقيّ.
- المعجم العسكريّ / وزارة الدفاع السوريّة.
- المعجم الإسلاميّ / أشرف طه أبو الذهب.
- المعجم الاقتصاديّ الموسوعيّ (إنجليزي-عربي) / غازي فهد الأحمد.
- المعجم الكامل في لهجات الفصحى / داود سلُّوم.
- قاموس العادات واللَّهجات والأوابد الأردنيّة / روكس بن زائد العزيزيّ.
- معجم العبارات الريفيّة في شمال الأردن / عبدالله الشنّاق وزميله.
- معجم الأدوات النحوية / محمّد التونجيّ.
- معجم الحروف والظروف / يوحنّا قمير.
- معجم شوارد النحو / رفيق فاخوري.
- معجم المصطلحات الطبيّة (عربيّ – فرنسيّ) / كليرفيل.
- معجم شواهد العربيّة / عبدالسّلام محمّد هارون.
- معجم شواهد النحو الشعريّة / حنّا جميل حدّاد.
- معجم الإعراب والإملاء / إميل يعقوب.
- معجم الألفاظ الزراعيّة / مصطفى الشهابيّ.
- معجم المصطلحات الأثريّة / يحيى الشهابيّ.
- معجم الحيوان / أمين المعلوف.
- معجم المصطلحات العلميّة / مرشد خاطر وزميليه.
- معجم المصطلحات الإداريّة (إنجليزيّ مع مسرد إنجليزيّ – عربيّ) / أندرسون.
- قاموس المعلوماتيّة ومصطلحات الكمبيوتر (إنجليزيّ مع مسرد إنجليزيّ – عربيّ)/ أندرسون.
وهناك معاجم أخرى كثيرة جدّاً في العلوم كلّها: كالطب والهندسة والرياضيات، بل في طب الأسنان، والطب البشريّ، والصيدلة، والكيمياء، والفيزياء، وعلم الأحياء، والتغذية، والنبات بل والنباتات المنزليّة، والنباتات الطبيّة، والنباتات البرِّيَّة ...إلخ..

ملاحظات مهمَّة لتسهيل استخدام المعجم:
 إنَّ من ضرورات استخدام المعجم أن يعرف الناظر فيه أنَّ اللغة العربيّة اشتقاقيّة، وأن مجموعة من الألفاظ (المفردات) تعود إلى أصل واحد في أكثر الأحيان؛ لذا فإنّه يتوجّب على المرء أن يتَّبع الخطوات التالية حين يهمُّ باستخراج مفردة من أي معجم عربي:
أ*- إعادة المفردة إلى أصلها المجرّد، فإنّ كان أصلها ثلاثياً أعدناه إليه، مثل:
استغفر/ غَفَرَ ازدهر/ زَهَرَ استنقذ / نَقَذَ
اختفى / خَفِيَ اقتفى / قَفَوَ.
أو رباعياً مثل: سيطرة / سَيَطْرَ تسلسل / سَلْسَلَ
تزلزل / زَلْزَلَ تدحرج / دَحْرَجَ يرفرف / رَفْرَفَ 
يتبعثر / بَعْثَرَ تبهرج / بَهْرَجَ تقلقل / قَلْقَلَ. 
وإن كـانت الكلمة اسمـاً أزلنا حروف الزيادة منه وهي: (س أ ل ت م و ن ي هـ ا)، فكلمة مثل : (مقابر) نحذف منها الميم والألف الليّنة، فتصبح (قبر)، وكلمة مثل: (صغير) نحذف منها الياء فتصبح (صغر) وهكذا.
ب- إذا كانت الكلمة تشتمل على حرف علَّة في وسطها، نردُّ حرف العلة إلى أصله، مثل:
استقام / قام / يقوم / قَوَم . استعاذ / عاذ / يعوذ / عَوَذَ.
ابتاع / باع / يبيع / بَيَع. استهان / هان / يهون / هَوَنَ.
ج- إذا كانت الكلمة تشتمل على حرف علَّة في آخرها، نردُّ حرف العلَّة إلى أصله، مثل: 
ارتدى / رَدَى / يَردي / رَدَيَ. استدار / دار / يدور / دَوَرَ.
نجا / يَنْجو / نَجَوَ. أعان / عان / يعون / عَوَنَ.
د- إذا كانت الكلمة اسماً، نأخذ الجمع أو المثنّى منها، (نتأكَّد من أصل حرف العلّة فيها)، مثل:
باب / أبواب / بَوَبَ. نار/ نَوَرَ.
عصا / عصوان / عَصَوَ. دار / دَوَرَ.
هـ- إذا كانت الكلمة مضعّفة بعض الحروف، فإننا نفكُّ تضعيفها، من مثل:
ارتدَّ / رَدَدَ. اعتدّ / عَدَدَ.
اعتزَّ / عَزَزَ. اهتزّ / هَزَزَ.
و- إذا كانت الكلمة قد تعرّضت لإبدال، أعدناها إلى وضعها الأوّل، مثل:
اتكّل / وَكَلَ. اتّهم / وَهَمَ.
اتسم / وَسَمَ. اتّقد / وَقَدَ.
اضطراب / ضَرَبَ. اضطلع / ضَلَعَ.
اطّلع / طَلَعَ. اطّرد / طَرَدَ.
اصطفى / صَفَوَ. اصطكّ / صَكَكَ.
ازدهر / زَهَرَ. ازدلف / زَلَفَ.
ز- إعادة الحرف المحذوف للكلمة، ويكون ذلك في الأحوال التالية:
1- مضارع الفعل الأجوف المجزوم، نحو:
لم يَقُل / قَوَلَ. لم يَرُح / رَوَحَ. لم يَجُد / جَوَدَ.
لم يزد / زَيَدَ. لم يشب / شَيَبَ. لم يبِت / بَيَتَ.
2- مضارع الفعل معتل الآخر المجزوم، نحو:
لم يدنُ / دَنَوَ. لم يمشِ / مَشَيَ. لم يخشَ / خَشِيَ.
3- أمر الفعل الأجوف، نحو:
قل / قَوَلَ. زد / زَيَدَ.
4- أمر الفعل معتلّ الآخر، نحو:
اخشَ / خَشِيَ. ارمِ / رَمَيَ. ادعُ / دَعَوَ.
5- أمر الفعل المثال الواويّ، نحو:
قف / وَقَفَ. جِدْ / وَجَدَ. صِلْ / وَصَلَ.
6- أمر الفعل المهموز، نحو:
خُذ / أَخَذَ. ثُر / ثَوَرَ. سل / سَأَلَ. 
7- مضارع الفعل الثال الواويّ، نحو:
يَعِدُ / وعد. يقِفُ / وقف. يزِنُ / وزنَ
8- مصدر الفعل المثال الواويّ، نحو:
هِبَة / وَهَبَ. صِلَة / وَصَلَ. سِمَة / وَسَمَ.
9- حينما يتَّصل الفعل معتلّ الآخر بتاء التأنيث الساكنة، نحو:
خَشَتْ / خَشِيَ. دَعَتْ / دَعَوَ. سَقَتْ / سَقَيَ.
10- حينما يتَّصل الفعل الأجوف بضمائر الرفع المتحرِّكة (تَ، تُ، تِ، نَ، نا، تما، تُمْ، تُنَّ)، نحو:
قلتَ، قلتُ، قلتِ .... / قَوَلَ.
زدتَ، زدتُ، زدتِ... / زَيَدَ
11- هنالك كلمات وردت على حرفين، فيردّ لها ثالثها، نحو:
أبٌ / أَبَوَ بدليل المثنّى أبوان.
أخٌ / أَخَوَ بدليل المثنّى أخوان.
حمٌ / حَمَوَ بدليل المثنّى حموان.
فمٌ / فَوَهَ بدليل الجمع أفواه.
* وتذكَّر عزيزنا الدَّارس أنّ الكلمات التالية على حرفين؛ لاشتمالهنَّ على ألف الوصل المزيدة، نحو:
اسمٌ / سَمَوَ وألف الوصل عوضٌ عن الحرف المحذوف.
ابنٌ / بَنَوَ وألف الوصل عوضٌ عن الحرف المحذوف.
ابنةٌ / بَنو وألف الوصل عوضٌ عن الحرف المحذوف.
استٌ / سَتَهَ 
* تذكَّر أيضاً أنَّ الكلمات التالية على حرفين؛ لاشتمالهنَّ على التاء المربوطة، نحو:
رئةٌ / رَأَيَ والتاء عوضٌ عن الحرف المحذوف.
لغة / لَغَوَ والتاء عوضٌ عن الحرف المحذوف. 
شاة / شَوَهَ والتاء عوضٌ عن الحرف المحذوف.
ذرةٌ / (ذَرَوَ، ذَري) والتاء عوضٌ عن الحرف المحذوف.
سنة / (سَنَوَ، سَنَيَ) والتاء عوضٌ عن الحرف المحذوف.
12- الاسم المقصور عند جمعه جمعَ مذكَّرٍ سالماً، نحو:
الأعلَون / عَلَوَ لأنّ مصدرها (رضوان).
الأدْنَوْن / دَنَوَ لأنّ مفردها الأدنى.
13- الاسم المنقوص عند جمعه جمع مذكر سالماً، نحو:
راضون / رَضَوَ لأنّ مفردها (راضي).
باقون / بَقِيَ لأنّ مفردها (باقي).
14- الاسم المنقوص المنوَّن، نحو:
قاضٍ / قَضَيَ داعٍ / دَعَوَ والتنوين عوضٌ عن الحرف المحذوف.
محامٍ / حَمِيَ معتلٍ / عَلَوَ والتنوين عوضٌ عن الحرف المحذوف.
ح- ولا تنسَ عزيزنا الدَّارس، تجريد الكلمة من الزوائد، كإسقاط علامات المضارعة، وألفات الوصل، وأل التعريف، وحروف الزيادة، والضمائر، وحروف الجرِّ، وعلامات التأنيث، وعلامات التثنية والجمع؛ من ذلك على سبيل التمثيل لا الحصر:
يكتب، يكتبون، اكتب، الكتاب، كتبه، بالكتاب، كتبتْ، كتابان، كُتَّاب، كَتَبَةٌ، كتاتيب، كاتبون، كاتبات، ...إلخ. إنَّ أُصول الكلمات السابقة جميعها هو (كَتَبَ).



من كتاب المهارات الأساسية في الترقيم والإملاء والنحو والمعاجم /الدكتور يوسف السحيمات وزميلاه .( وللعلم فهذا الكتاب من أفضل الكتب التي تعالج مثل هذه الأمور ) والكتاب من منشورات مكتبة يزيد ، مؤتة ، الأردن .وقد طُبع من هذا الكتاب خمس طبعات


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (23 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز اسلام

و ان شاء الله تعود بأسرع وقت الى المنتدى


----------



## ابن سينا (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الأخ الحبيب إسلام علي بارك الله بك على هذا الجهد ,والحق ما قلته من أمر النزعة النصرانية في المنجد زحشوه بما هب ودب من مصطلحات خارجة عن الإسلام.
ونسأل الله أن يكون المانع من حضورك الملتقى خيرًا...إن شاء الله.


----------



## تولين (20 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك اخ اسلام


----------



## سمير شربك (28 يناير 2010)

مابيستاهل الموضوع منك كل هالعصبية 
مارح يأثر شي


----------

